# Programmierer B&R System 2003 gesucht



## Winnie (10 März 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche jemanden der mir ein Projekt welches in Step7 vorliegt mit einem B&R 2003 System realisiert und anschließend uns in das Programm einweißt.

Ich denke an einer Projektdauer von ca. 3 - 6 Monaten bei freier Zeiteinteilung wenn dieses nebenberuflich abgearbeitet wird.

Projektbegin : so bald wie möglich 

Die erforderliche Hard- und Software wird für den Projektzeitraum zur Verfügung gestellt.

Die Visualisierung soll auf einem Power Panel 41 realisiert werden, die Bilder müssen nur von einer vorhandenen Siemens OP Version nachgebildet werden.

*Gute Bezahlung ist garantiert !* 

Gruß Winnie


----------



## Maxl (13 März 2006)

Wäre es möglich, vorab einen Blick auf das vorhandenen Programm zu werfen?


----------



## Pepe (18 Dezember 2006)

*SPS-Programmierer*

Sehr gehrte Dame, Sehr geehter Herr,
Ich heiße Jose Gomez habe ihr Angebot bei SPS.Forum gelessen das Sie ein SPS-Programmierer suchen.
Bin Eletroinstallateuer und habe eine Weiterbildung zum SPS-Techniker nach VDMA / ZVEI abgeschlossen habe leider nich die große Berufserfahrung im diesen Bereich. Habe Programmierkenntnisse STEP 7, Prozeßvisualisierung MHJ-Software und Elektro-Pneumatik , SIMATIC OP, Alleen - Bradley Touch Pannel.Suche kleine Mini Projektaufgabe für Nebenberuf! Möchte dennoch meine bereits vorhandene kenntnisse einsetzen.
Kontakt
Jose Luis Gomez Madrigal
Tel 02522 / 937159
Mobil 0162 / 1710246
E-mail djpepe1973@hotmail.com


----------



## Ralle (18 Dezember 2006)

@Pepe

Der obige Link ist leider vom 10.03. und das Projekt wahrscheinlich schon Geschichte .

Aber trotzdem viel Glück, klappt sicher noch.


----------

